# Transducer in bilge or mount external?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Switched units from X38 to HDS12 Gen3. The transducer that's currently in the boat, an 07 Ranger 620, is the same one that's been in the boat since I bought it in 09. I want to install the new transducer that came with the new unit but I'm not sure if I should install it in the bilge area like the old one, or do an external mount??? I'm interested in getting the clearest image, and also being able to see more at faster speeds! Is it safe to assume that the external mounting will achieve this? I'm not overly concerned about drilling holes if external is the better way to go! Thanks, RP


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

If it's a side imaging transducer you have to mount it externally.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

catfish1605 said:


> If it's a side imaging transducer you have to mount it externally.


I have the LSS2 mounted external (side and down imaging transducer) my question is pertaining to the the 2D transducer. Thanks


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Clarity externally mounted, reading at faster speed internally mounted. Prop wash is what you have to watch out the most for.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Properly positioned you can read fish at 30 mph on transom mount. Slightly down (like 3 or 4 degrees at back of transducer) & bottom surface of transducer just below (like 1/8") the bottom of the boat. It needs to skim "clean" water (no turbulence). On clockwise rotation prop (usual) it needs to go on starboard side at least 12" from centerline & not behind anything like strakes that will cause turbulence. Mount one of those plastic plates to hull so you can adjust without drilling more holes in transom. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

what Meerkat said I have a Garmin dv/sv transom mount with no problems


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Properly positioned you can read fish at 30 mph on transom mount. Slightly down (like 3 or 4 degrees at back of transducer) & bottom surface of transducer just below (like 1/8") the bottom of the boat. It needs to skim "clean" water (no turbulence). On clockwise rotation prop (usual) it needs to go on starboard side at least 12" from centerline & not behind anything like strakes that will cause turbulence. Mount one of those plastic plates to hull so you can adjust without drilling more holes in transom. Hope this helps.


Thanks Meerkat!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

wajski said:


> what Meerkat said I have a Garmin dv/sv transom mount with no problems


What boat do you have the Garmin transducer mounted on? I just bought 2 units and I'm trying to figure out the best place on a 620 transom.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

rangerpig250 said:


> Switched units from X38 to HDS12 Gen3. The transducer that's currently in the boat, an 07 Ranger 620, is the same one that's been in the boat since I bought it in 09. I want to install the new transducer that came with the new unit but I'm not sure if I should install it in the bilge area like the old one, or do an external mount??? I'm interested in getting the clearest image, and also being able to see more at faster speeds! Is it safe to assume that the external mounting will achieve this? I'm not overly concerned about drilling holes if external is the better way to go! Thanks, RP


If your old ducer has the blue connector I would use it. I have a lowrance ducer glued in the bilge and one on the transom, they both work well. Never lose bottom with either one,the only problem I had with my shoot thru, when I would go past 62 feet of water it never marked anything. Friends around me saying good marks we're catching fish I'm catching fish too just not marking them,felt lost didn't know when to drop a waypoint.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have both can't tell the difference between them


----------

